
Show HN: Stockly – A beautiful chrome extension to track Stocks, ETFs, Bonds etc. - zengr
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stockly-track-stocks-mfs/mmjnmbbgchmodenhejjmjlhjdoalinfd
======
milesskorpen
Nice. Maybe show fewer decimals? 4+ seems excessive.

~~~
milesskorpen
Sort by % change would actually be my main ask.

~~~
zengr
Thanks! Yeah the four digit precision is annoying, I noticed it for some
stocks, that's how the stocks api I am using is returning the data. Will fix
it in next release.

Regarding sort by % change: so you don't want a fixed list and "on demand
sort"? It should always be changing based on % change?

